# Saaz?



## flano (31/3/11)

Did a panic purchase when at the HBS.

Saaz pellets...had the fridge door open too long and panic set in....bit like choosing ice cream at the supermarket with people waiting to get past you.

Bit of reading and it looks like I need pilsener grain???

Grains I have are
jw traditional 
jw caramalt
weyerman pale wheat
weyerman munich 1

plus
POR pellets
Amarillo pellets 
Cascade pellets

any of this worth using the Saaz with or should I get some pilsener grain?

cheers
nork


----------



## Nick JD (31/3/11)

What yeast do you have?


----------



## flano (31/3/11)

just the good old reco'd US-05 , same stuff that has been through about 10 pale ale fermentations .


----------



## Nick JD (31/3/11)

A noble hop really calls for a European yeast.


----------



## Sammus (31/3/11)

otherwise just use us05, and any grain. I did regular ale malt and all saaz hops with us05 just the other week, turned out feckin awesome. quickest keg to blow in the past 5 years.

us05 doesn't really have much character, especially if you have temp control and can ferment it at 16-17C.


----------



## Pennywise (31/3/11)

Agree with Sammus, keep the temp right down (16-17), pale malt will do just fine, a touch of caramalt, say 300g, all Saaz. Should turn out a fine brew


----------



## Maheel (31/3/11)

i just bottled a all SAzz today on a pilsener, dry hopped 5 days ago. very mild out of the fermenter. 

intention was a mild brew for guests but might be to mild .. time will tell 

i just used us-05 as it was there...


----------



## manticle (31/3/11)

beernorks said:


> Did a panic purchase when at the HBS.
> 
> Saaz pellets...had the fridge door open too long and panic set in....bit like choosing ice cream at the supermarket with people waiting to get past you.
> 
> ...



The JW ale plus a bit of the Wey munich will make a lovely beer using saaz only with 05 at low temps.

Maheel - did you dry hop with saaz? My experiences of saaz dry hopping is too much grassiness but I'm sure some people have pulled it off (or enjoy the grassiness).


----------



## argon (31/3/11)

Here's what i'd do... tweaked this recipe a touch to go with what you've got. 

But basically it's a clone of Rogue Dead Guy. They use Czech Saaz as a flame out addition (as far as i know)
Subbed the following;
- Perle for POR
- Caramalt for Crystal

if you can get the colour to about 16SRM you'd be closer


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BYO Rogue Dead Guy
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.55 kg  Traditional (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 55.43 % 
1.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.5 SRM) Grain 25.05 % 
1.25 kg Caramalt Malt (Joe White) (21.6 SRM) Grain 19.52 % 
40.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] (60 min) Hops 38.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Czech Saaz [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.70 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.34 L of water at 93.1 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> The JW ale plus a bit of the Wey munich will make a lovely beer using saaz only with 05 at low temps.
> 
> Maheel - did you dry hop with saaz? My experiences of saaz dry hopping is too much grassiness but I'm sure some people have pulled it off (or enjoy the grassiness).



I've dry hopped with Saaz, but conservatively. I've used American hops (amarillo, citra, etc) for flavouring as late additions (15 minutes or so) and then Saaz at dry hop. Haven't had grass yet, but I'm thinking that maybe the American hops will have killed that there. I just get a slightly sweet spicy aroma instead.

Goomba


----------



## HoppingMad (31/3/11)

You do get grassiness dry hopping with Saaz, but also some herbal character sometimes I've found.

Using a belgian yeast like a t-58 or wyeast 1388 I've found it can actually tone down the hot alcohol if your high temps fly too high. And also can spice it slightly this way. A handy one to have.

In lagers and soft tasting pale ales, Saaz is great. You can also use a ton of it if you're wanting a more bitter lager like a Pilsener Urquell. They use straight saaz at around 43 IBU I gather.

Hopper.


----------



## bignath (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> The JW ale plus a bit of the Wey munich will make a lovely beer using saaz only with 05 at low temps.



Word for word what i was thinking....


----------



## flano (1/4/11)

cheers...awesome!!
I shall brew with Saaz.

I forgot I have a pckt of safale - S-04 
Again probably another panic purchase....have no idea what that yeast is used in.


----------



## manticle (1/4/11)

04 is an English ale yeast. Use it for an English beer.


----------



## Nick JD (1/4/11)

Get some lager yeast! :lol:


----------



## manticle (1/4/11)

If the OP has the means to ferment at lager temps, then by all means a lager yeast would be great. An alt yeast would also work well.

If not, 05 will turn out a decent beer using saaz. I have a house golden ale that uses all tettnanger and I've tried it with both 05 and 1007 German ale. 05 works better to my palate (for that beer only - love 1007).


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/4/11)

:icon_offtopic: 

I have some 1007 in the fridge... I was planning to use it for some pseudo-lager Oktoberfest in a month or two... Does this sound like a good idea?

I'd ferement it cool around 15-16*C

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (1/4/11)

1007 cool is a lovely yeast. Give it some time in the fridge post ferment and you'll be happy, all other things being equal.


----------



## speedie (3/4/11)

all things go with each other
there are no set hard fast rules as to ingredience


----------



## bconnery (3/4/11)

speedie said:


> there are no set hard fast rules as to ingredience



This is very true to a certain extent. You don't need to get too caught up in 'this works only with this' etc. There are plenty of 'guidelines' and best fits though. 
The advice others have given in this thread is varied, and indicates that this is very much the case. 





speedie said:


> all things go with each other


This is complete nonsense and doesn't relate to the other statement at all.


----------



## flano (4/4/11)

Ok thanks for the advice everyone.
Next time I am at the HBS I will get some lager yeast as Nick suggested...have heaps of saaz left over.
Is the stuff I used in Pilsener ( the yellow pkt ) s-us 23 the go? It stinks a bit during fermtation??

this is what I did....as with most beers I make, I do a fair bit of ad libbing as I go.

from memory . have it written down at home.

3.5 kg JW trad
0.4 kg pale wheat
0.4 kg munich 1
0.25 kg caramalt

90mins 

60 mins 20grms cascade
15 mins 20grms saaz + 1/2 whirlfloc tablet
5 mins 20 grams saaz
5 mins 15 grms dried navel orange rind
5 mins teaspoon crushed corriander seed

tasted pretty wild with the last hop addition...but also super duper sweet.

anyway got it perculating at between 16-18 dgrs.


----------



## Nick JD (5/4/11)

beernorks said:


> Is the stuff I used in Pilsener ( the yellow pkt ) s-us 23 the go? It stinks a bit during fermtation??



It's a decent lager yeast. I prefer S189 and 34/70 to it but, they're all good. Keep the S23 below 12C though if you can. 

What's with the orange peels and corriander? Get some Wyeast 3944 if you want it to taste like a belgian wit.


----------



## flano (5/4/11)

Nick JD said:


> It's a decent lager yeast. I prefer S189 and 34/70 to it but, they're all good. Keep the S23 below 12C though if you can.
> 
> What's with the orange peels and corriander? Get some Wyeast 3944 if you want it to taste like a belgian wit.



I tried a pale ale that has orange peel and corriander in it.
I read a recipe for an ale that has cascade and saaz in it.

so I took a wild swing .


----------



## flano (16/4/11)

tried this beer striaght from the fermenter and it has come out awesome.
gassing up now.

might have fluked a real good one.


----------

